# Canon P Rangefinders



## cigrainger (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm really interested in getting a Canon P. I like using a handheld meter, and they use Leica screwmount lenses.

I have been obsessed with sharpness lately. Sharpness and colour contrast combined really, and of course resolution. But resolution is secondary, as is colour contrast.

So the question is...

Should I be looking at Canon's 50mm f/1.4 offering, or one of the beautiful old Leitzs, or something else?

Oh, and feel free to discuss Canon P's or anything else you think I should be looking at. I'm on a limited budget here though.. but I feel like I need to have one. I love focusing with a rangefinder.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 26, 2007)

You can't have your cake and eat it, too. You can get a body for cheap. A Bessa would be cheaper than a P. But the glass will kill your wallet, even the older stuff.

OTOH, if it's Leitz glass you're after without the budgetary headache, the Lecia R series is seriously worth a look. The glass is nearly as good, and a tiny fraction of the price of M glass.

In other sharpness news, I would consider a Contax RX.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 27, 2007)

Cig, you could also consider some of the other Canon RFs like a SBIV, IIS and so on.  I don't know how much you want to spend but you could have one for less tha $400 and that includes a lens. Now, for the 1.4 that could be a little more. A SM Leica is not out of question, is it? A nice IIIa or IIIf BD could do you good. I am still using a IIIa of 1936 production and the frames on the film are perfectly aligned and distanced from each other.


----------



## cigrainger (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. So you don't find the 50mm f/1.4 Canon screwmount lens exceptionally sharp? I've always heard it was.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 28, 2007)

Isn't that basically the same lens that's on the QL17?

You could also check out the Minolta CL...they can be had for under $500 with a 50mm summicron.


----------



## cigrainger (Jul 28, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Isn't that basically the same lens that's on the QL17?
> 
> You could also check out the Minolta CL...they can be had for under $500 with a 50mm summicron.



It's not even near the same lens.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2012)

Why not go the whole hog and get the 50F0.95


----------



## amolitor (Dec 19, 2012)

Put your man pants on and go large format. You'll love it.


----------



## usayit (Dec 19, 2012)

Guys... its 2007 thread.  I've reported this guy already spamming multiple OLD threads trying to sell his rangefinder instead of being the good member and keeping it in the buy and sell.


----------



## BrianV (Dec 19, 2012)

Bummer. I like the Canon P. Of course the 50/0.95 does not fit it.

2007. Remember when 50/0.95's went for $200. Bought two.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2012)

BrianV said:


> Bummer. I like the Canon P. Of course the 50/0.95 does not fit it.
> 
> 2007. Remember when 50/0.95's went for $200. Bought two.



It fits the Canon 7 i thought they were same mount


----------



## BrianV (Dec 19, 2012)

The Canon P is Leica Thread Mount only. The Canon 7 has the external flange that is required for the 50/0.95. The rear element of the 50/0.95 is too big for the 39mm mount. A lot of people convert it to M-Mount, mine is original. This lens uses 72mm filters, but is very short.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2012)

BrianV said:


> The Canon P is Leica Thread Mount only. The Canon 7 has the external flange that is required for the 50/0.95. The rear element of the 50/0.95 is too big for the 39mm mount. A lot of people convert it to M-Mount, mine is original. This lens uses 72mm filters, but is very short.



Thats good to know i was looking for another RF to go with my M4


----------



## usayit (Dec 19, 2012)

Canon 50mm f/0.95 has an old Canon TV mount which the Canon 7 has an external secondary mount specifically for it.  It is common to convert the 50 to a leica M mount but it isnt cheap... neither is the lens itself.   We used to have a member that posted shots from it.... Its not exactly a sharp lens but it has its own character.


----------



## BrianV (Dec 19, 2012)

I end up using the Canon P more than the Canon 7, even more than the M3.

1x viewfinder, "brightlines" for 35/50/100 lenses. metal curtains. Don;t be put off the "wrinkled" curtains, it's almost normal for them.

I would advise anyone to buy a 50/1.1 Nokton rather than convert the 50/0.95 to M-Mount. The cost of conversion is about 1/2 the price of the Nokton.


----------

